

Reid Hoffman on Entrepreneurship - wallflower
http://www.trendpreneur.com/startups/reid-hoffman-on-entrepreneurship/

======
aik
"Doing a startup is like jumping off a cliff and trying to assemble an
aeroplane on the way down."

That's great.

